
Twitter needs to be supported during turbulence - neillburns
https://medium.com/@journiehq/twitter-needs-to-be-supported-during-turbulence-bef2dc44dc19#.o3nkdwlmn
======
roddux
I find the concept of an 'important tweet' very amusing. Social networks serve
as distraction and personal advertising, how can it be important?

Just send an email.

~~~
neillburns
Perhaps important could mean an opportunity or threat to business revenue?

Anecdotally I've seen cases where companies can win business by simply
listening to people asking questions on Twitter (e.g. Visiting Dublin in
April, any recommendations on where to stay?)

I've wondered of the value of floating something into the either in Twitter Vs
a direct email, possibly users hope for increased visibility and 1 to many
reaction? and businesses have an opportunity for discovery that wouldn't exist
if the user didn't send an email directly to them.

Certain industries have embraced it (airlines lead the way), if your customer
is there and talking about your business/market then you need to be there too,
or at least aware (in my opinion).

